# Funny and/or gross things your rats do that make you laugh!



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Greetings Everyone,

I am enjoying my 4 day weekend after working 9hr shifts for the past 6 days PHEW!

Soooo what are some funny things your rats do that make you laugh or say "EWWWW"

1. Zoe likes to bury food or her treats in the poopy litterbox... funny and gross lmao!

2. While the rest of the girls are quickly munching down their treats, Sophie hides her's and comes back for another one. She will keep coming back till I stop but I am weak and fall for that adorable dumbo rex face and those whiskers. Sometimes she will even climb into my hand and start boggling....that pretty much guarantee's at least one more treat. 

3. I have a zero resistance ball bearing rat wheel than Zoe loves to run in more than anything. Izzy loves to sleep in it most of the time too. It's double wide so Zoe will hop right in and start running. Izzy is such a sound sleeper that on more than one occasion she has gone all the way around before waking up or gotten launched out after a few rotations. 

4. Gwen's favorite treat is baby carrots and EVERY single time I pass them out, she will hop in the rat wheel and run vigorously for a good 2 mins while holding the carrot in her mouth. No idea why she does it but it makes me laugh so much sometimes.

5. I have mentioned this before but sometimes when the girls are in heat, Rico will hump the bejeezus out of Skidz or do a quick hump, a lap of the cage followed by another hump. Skidz is so shocked that he kinda sits there frozen with a blank look on his face. ???

6. Baby rats wrestling is so adorable and funny that it makes me laugh every time. Bandit and Quinn love to wrestle and chase all over the cage.

7. What is that thing rats do when they get a sudden burst of energy and do a big twitch before playing? That always makes my friend Rob giggle.

Comment on mine and/or share your's, I would love to hear about everyone's mischief, MISCHIEF! pun intended LMAO!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

How funny, and cute they are. I have learned with Roxy and Miss Daisy, if I am going to give them a treat, even if it is a single piece of food from their bowl, I pretty much have to have a piece in each hand so they both get theirs at the same time. Usually I try to make sure they are on separate shelves, so they will not steal from each other. Daisy is very dainty when eating. Roxy is like yours, I will give her a piece, she will run and hide it, and come back for more.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

*snickers* 9hr shifts.. I used to pull 16-18 hr shifts all the time.. 

1. I get a rather unpleasant shock whenever I bring Algae up to my face and smother her with kisses, only to belated realize she's been sleeping on her litter box. It's grated, but she will still occasionally reek like the nastiest kind of poop ever.

3. LOOOLL!!!! My girls don't run on their wheel, though I have caught them once or twice attempting to run on TOP of the wheel =_=

4. HAHAHAHAHA I think it's hilarious when they steal a humongoe piece of food (eg. whole baby carrot, which is almost the same size as Basil) and attempt to take it somewhere only to get stuck or constantly drop it.. It reminds me of the video of the mouse vs. cookie.

5. SO CUTE XDDD


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

This the first hourly job I have held since my Gastric Bypass and before the bypass my last regular job was 1998. I love my job and I look forward to it some days. (Electronics Dept @ Super Wal-Mart)

Your platform trick doesn't work on my girls because for some reason they all clamor to the bottom floor of their cage to eat their treats.

I learned early on not nuzzle their fur because they are notorious at marinating. I can't have fleece in their cage because of the same reason. 7 apts in my building, 7 days of the week and my day to use the washer/dryer is Tuesday. 8 rats that love to marinate stunk up my apt. pretty fast so now I give them junk mail and newspaper to shred for bedding ... and sometimes a bill by accident ! When a white rat turns yellow, it's time to take away the fabric lol. I would start going to a laundry mat but those are on the other side of the city by the university.

Isn't that so funny and cute when they drag big foods that way? I had to secure their corn on the cob to the cage bars with a corn skewer cause they spent over 30 mins stealing it from each other. No one was even eating it cause they were spending all their time defending it or stealing it. I do enjoy sticking 1 whole Roma Tomato in their cage once in awhile and watch the chaos unfold....funniest game of keep away ever.

Izzy has actually gone all the way around in the wheel several times before she realizes WTF is going on. She is such a sound sleeper that when I picked her up the other day I got upset because I thought she was dead. She wakes up in my hand, yawns, stretches, and looks up at me like "What?" 

Speaking of actual "Shock" I have horrid static electricity issues when the weather is dry and sometimes forget to discharge it before petting at rat....it doesn't hurt them but they sure jump.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 27, 2014)

She hasn't done it in some time now, but Mischief used to constantly walk up to my face and give me nice little nibbles on the lips ... and then suddenly shove her whole face up my nostril, forcing her head in as far as she possibly could. Just like that. SURPRISE NOSE PICKING!


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

I definitely laugh when my girls wrestle and chase each other around the cage. Also when one of them is in heat the other one just goes nuts, mounting the one in heat. They're always messing with each other and it's so funny.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My alpha rat, Thaddius, is probably my dumbest little boy. I love him, and he's great at running the cage, but he's so silly. When he uses the litter box, he perches on it facing the wrong way and proceeds to poop into the cage. I think he thinks because he can see the litter, he's in the right place. He's the only one that does this >.>


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I have 2 male rats who love to groom one another and themselves. When Flash grooms Jack, jack will see if your watching, if you're watching he will squeak but if you're not he doesn't make a peep. Free range (after their grooming session) jack will run up give me a kiss, I always forget that he's been washing his privates and just let him carry on kissing me. *gross* I know but I never think lol. but one thing I do love love love is if they both have a scrap jack will bolt and jump onto my shoulder and burrow into my hair which I LOVE because it makes me feel special as he thinks I am his safe place hehe. and I put fleece blankets on the grates of their cages and one in their hut, they will pull it out take it to their ground level (where they do their buisness) then pull the ones on their grates round their hut so it is all boxed in. grr makes me angry lol


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Oh my god, these are hilarious.

I love how my ratties shake their hands whenever they're dirty.. They do it so fast it almost looks like their hands are vibrating O_O

I didn't actually see this for myself, but apparently, Algae was trying to climb the window-sill of the bedroom, and after many attempts, my sister finally blocked it off. Frustrated, Algae went over to where Basil was laying and suddenly took her frustration out on her, and Basil was just like 'What the heck?!'

Speaking of which, I think it's the funniest thing when Algae raises and kicks one of her hind legs repeatedly like a rabbit. She often does it to Basil's face, when Basil is getting pushy about grooming or playing. LOL!!

Not so funny: Aren't dead rats cold and stiff? I haven't had any pass yet (new rat owner).


----------



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

When Snorlax is grooming his neck, he grabs the neck roll with both paws and pulls it out in front of his face, then licks it!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My rat came running up to his hammock (which is at cage door level) to greet me this morning with a huge fresh poop in his mouth. He then dropped in front of me with this expectant look on his face. Thanks for the gift Meemer, its what I've always wanted!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

does anyone elses rat do this... When they're grooming they try to reach round that far to lick they're back, you can see them swaying then all of a sudden they fall over?! I think that is hilarious.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Aimleigh, my girl Louise does that!! She tries to reach so far around until she knocks herself over XD it's so cute. But I can't help but wonder why she just doesn't give up and reach from the other side for a change! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Kelseyrawr said:


> Aimleigh, my girl Louise does that!! She tries to reach so far around until she knocks herself over XD it's so cute. But I can't help but wonder why she just doesn't give up and reach from the other side for a change! LolSent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! I know yeah, I think it's the cutest thing ever. &mine does give up, tries the other side and then fall over again. and when they groom their bits they fall backwards lool


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Mine also like to sit in their litter box and eat... they've done it since they were babies but I only recently switched them over to fleece. They love their fleece and won't poop on it for the most part, they know to poop in the litter pan but STILL insist on going to sit and eat in it. Or they will lay treats in it that they don't want to eat at the moment, like if I give them a fruit or veggie they're not keen on eating.

They also love new hammocks and things to sleep in, but are only satisfied with them AFTER chewing one extra hole in them. Once that hole is done they stop.

Also when my boyfriend is over, if they're not out of their cage crawling all over us already, they will cram themselves against the bars on the top shelf and glare at him as if trying to tell him that he is taking their time and attention and that they don't appreciate it one bit XP


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

aimleigh said:


> does anyone elses rat do this... When they're grooming they try to reach round that far to lick they're back, you can see them swaying then all of a sudden they fall over?! I think that is hilarious.


YES!! Penelope ALWAYS falls over. Olive is a master groomer, sheis always grooming herself and the others, so shes pretty balanced, but Penelope is really chunky and round so she will fall over a lot haha. Especially when I try to teach her to spin, she will stand but not move her feet and spin so far that she falls over on her back haha


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Last night I had a couple of crackers as a snack for myself. I gave them each a bite, which they liked. I then had them out for lap time. Roxy was sniffing all over the place, then came up by my face and started sniffing around. She then tried to pull my lips down and tried to stick her face in my mouth, and even gave my lips a lick. Kind of odd.


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

Simon and Louie are my two balls of energy and the two youngest rats I own. Whenever I stick my fingers in the cage for Simon to lick on, I'll bop the side of his head very lightly while he's doing it, this drives him INSANE and he'll take a lap around the cage and ruin back for me to do it again, and he'll do it over and over, he loves it  Louie loves to play in his cage, and sometimes he'll just get set off on something and flip out, running in circles and climbing the bars and then freezing until you make another tiny movement towards him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

MimiSkye said:


> YES!! Penelope ALWAYS falls over. Olive is a master groomer, sheis always grooming herself and the others, so shes pretty balanced, but Penelope is really chunky and round so she will fall over a lot haha. Especially when I try to teach her to spin, she will stand but not move her feet and spin so far that she falls over on her back haha


 I know yeah!! haha. well mine are both chunky :-L I love watching mine they're so comical!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

When I feed my girls kale I give them each a piece and they dash off with it. But I have to make sure that the pieces aren't too big, otherwise they stash it and come back, stash, back, stash, back. And then they fight over it later!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

George does amazing Kung Fu moves when he tries to start a fight with the others. He sort of jumps in the air, spins his butt around and throws a side kick


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

lalalauren said:


> My alpha rat, Thaddius, is probably my dumbest little boy. I love him, and he's great at running the cage, but he's so silly. When he uses the litter box, he perches on it facing the wrong way and proceeds to poop into the cage. I think he thinks because he can see the litter, he's in the right place. He's the only one that does this >.>
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This made me laugh right out loud! How cute.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I am pretty much constantly amused by my rats.

- April and May when they "fight" over a piece of food. It's actually more like arguing. April always tries to steal May's piece even if she has her own. And then May uses her little hand to literally shove April's face away. I can't help but laugh when she does that.

- Opie will not let me kiss him. He is the only one. If I come at him with my lips he puts his hand on my face to stop me from coming any closer. LOL

- Ezzie has to have everything in his cage JUST so. On clean-out days when I put everything back in all fresh and organized, he immediately goes to work rearranging to his liking. For a good 10 minutes you can *hear* him shoving things around. This usually consists of everything that is not food being stacked into a corner and covered with a spare piece of fleece.

- May comes running from across the room at full speed, dives into my hoodie pocket, and stops herself so that just her head pokes out the other side.

- I bought a package of those plastic cat toy balls and just threw them in the boys' cage one day. Chibs decides where he wants those balls to be. If I pick one up and move it, he picks it up and puts it back where it was. He doesn't play with them, he just *places* them.

- May thinks she is my dentist.

- When Squeak was really little he loved sitting on *top* of my head. Now he's bigger and can't quite make it up there. Doesn't stop him from trying though.

- I once woke Chibs up by waving a treat in front of his nose. He grabbed it before his eyes were even open.

- Jax will not let me give him a belly rub...unless he is sleeping. I can roll him over and rub his little tummy for a good minute before he wakes up, flips over, and gives me a dirty look.


----------



## Forgetfulswan (Jul 3, 2014)

I will come home from work and every piece of food will be in another corner and they will have used they're food bowl as a litter box! Luckily I've put litter in there and they are using it! I call my big blonde baby the interior designer because he will move things to where he likes them and dole just goes with it. Sleeping in a new corner every night. (Wherever Bits has decided the hide should go for the night.)


----------

